# Just bought myself an ocarina



## GatodeCafe (Jul 17, 2008)

Little Peruvian pendant thing, fucking adorable. You might as well put a little green hat on my head and call me the hero of time. What's really surprised me is that despite it's pitiful range (Just over an octave) It can play just about anything with ridiculous ease. I also own and play a traditional navajo flute, and it's a completely different experience. You can't overblow the ocarina, but at the same time, due to it's globular shape, it really locks into pitches. In one fingering, I can easily alter the pitch up to a full step, it's pretty neat.

So that brings us to the topic: What are your favorite musical toys? Not actual instruments, just little gadgets you like around, ukuleles, hand drums, stylophones, that sort of thing. Share your stories!


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 17, 2008)

lol well for me, the harmonica is a toy cuz I cant play anything on it XD That and a little african drum I got at a little market a long while back  The head is literally as big as your palm XD

Keyboard was a musical toy for me up til I was 15 though  Before that I just 'toyed' around with it cuz I only knew how to play Joy to the World and that one song that goes...

[: C C C - | -cbabcD | E E E - | - edcdeF | G - C - | -agfE D | E -dC -bA -gF B :]

lol my mom forgot the name too XD sorry for my pitiful attempt at writing sheet music in text XD key of C, no accidentals  lower case are 8th notes, upper case is quarter notes. Dashes are quarter rests, no spaces between letters and lower case makes the rest a dotted quarter rests.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 17, 2008)

i got myself this huge 12 hole sweetpatato ocarina of the internet back during my OoT phase....

first off its dark blue which pissed me off as the photos showed sky blue like link's ocarina

second it may be as big as links but sounds waaaayyy deeper and i wish i had gotten the middle size

thirdly....i have had the thing for like 8 years and i still cannot play it! >_< 

forthly its too fragile and awkward to use as a cosplay prop...

so basically its a $50 paperweight


----------



## Defender (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a childrens' toy accordion that has a broken key but sounds awesome.


----------

